# It's the final countdown



## DH59

Well, perhaps not quite the final one!! There's a way to go yet, but we're on a roll now in our efforts to get moving.

My job took a scary turn two or three weeks ago, and we feared that I would be redundant by the end of August. It appears that they wanted to make our department null and void, and said that there were other jobs coming up that we could apply for. It turned out not to be quite as dramatic as that, in that we have simply all been moved into another job role, which they could have done anyway, according to our previous contracts, without putting us all through the wringer as they did. Anyway, this new job is naff and we are all trying to get out as soon as possible. The good thing is that it is on the same salary, which we weren't expecting.

So, we are now going through the house with a vengeance, clearing out the clutter in one way or another - ebay, car-boot sales, charity, dump - and then we will be decorating a couple of rooms that we haven't yet done, and getting the house on the market. We need to work out what we are going to bring with us, and I am already stressing about when to sell certain things that we do not want to bring with us, but that we need here!!!

Not sure how long this is all going to take, but I am back here reading up all I can on what we need to do to get over there as soon as we can.


----------



## Kalimera

DH59 said:


> Well, perhaps not quite the final one!! There's a way to go yet, but we're on a roll now in our efforts to get moving.
> 
> My job took a scary turn two or three weeks ago, and we feared that I would be redundant by the end of August. It appears that they wanted to make our department null and void, and said that there were other jobs coming up that we could apply for. It turned out not to be quite as dramatic as that, in that we have simply all been moved into another job role, which they could have done anyway, according to our previous contracts, without putting us all through the wringer as they did. Anyway, this new job is naff and we are all trying to get out as soon as possible. The good thing is that it is on the same salary, which we weren't expecting.
> 
> So, we are now going through the house with a vengeance, clearing out the clutter in one way or another - ebay, car-boot sales, charity, dump - and then we will be decorating a couple of rooms that we haven't yet done, and getting the house on the market. We need to work out what we are going to bring with us, and I am already stressing about when to sell certain things that we do not want to bring with us, but that we need here!!!
> 
> Not sure how long this is all going to take, but I am back here reading up all I can on what we need to do to get over there as soon as we can.


Is it not worth keeping the house?


----------



## DH59

SWJ said:


> Is it not worth keeping the house?


No, we do not want to keep it. We wanted to move from here almost as soon as we moved into the area, so it's not that precious to us. If we sell before we are ready to move over, we will move into rented accommodation here for a while.


----------



## Veronica

Fingers crossed that everything works out for you Diane

I'll get you take some more pics of Teddy when you get here, he's changed a lot since you you took the last ones of him 

Veronica


----------



## DH59

Will do, Veronica! Looking forward to seeing everyone (and Teddy!) again.


----------



## wracgirl

DH59 said:


> Well, perhaps not quite the final one!! There's a way to go yet, but we're on a roll now in our efforts to get moving.
> 
> My job took a scary turn two or three weeks ago, and we feared that I would be redundant by the end of August. It appears that they wanted to make our department null and void, and said that there were other jobs coming up that we could apply for. It turned out not to be quite as dramatic as that, in that we have simply all been moved into another job role, which they could have done anyway, according to our previous contracts, without putting us all through the wringer as they did. Anyway, this new job is naff and we are all trying to get out as soon as possible. The good thing is that it is on the same salary, which we weren't expecting.
> 
> So, we are now going through the house with a vengeance, clearing out the clutter in one way or another - ebay, car-boot sales, charity, dump - and then we will be decorating a couple of rooms that we haven't yet done, and getting the house on the market. We need to work out what we are going to bring with us, and I am already stressing about when to sell certain things that we do not want to bring with us, but that we need here!!!
> 
> Not sure how long this is all going to take, but I am back here reading up all I can on what we need to do to get over there as soon as we can.


Know how you feel our house never looked as sparkly nearly every thing gone skip on it's way for last few things.Had 8 viewers in 7 weeks but as yet not moving but even though dropped it £9grand,nothing seems to be selling round here,but will keep going,good luck Diane.


----------



## bwfcwood

We are in the final stages of selling. .... for the 2nd time as the 1st buyer pulled out 8 days before completion!!!! We should complete this time on the 6th Sept but as you can imagine, we are not getting excited until the money is in the bank. fingers crossed....


----------



## wracgirl

bwfcwood said:


> We are in the final stages of selling. .... for the 2nd time as the 1st buyer pulled out 8 days before completion!!!! We should complete this time on the 6th Sept but as you can imagine, we are not getting excited until the money is in the bank. fingers crossed....[/QHope all goes well for you,would love to be over before Christmas but can't see it,we shall still have the dream:grouphug:


----------



## wracgirl

:


DH59 said:


> No, we do not want to keep it. We wanted to move from here almost as soon as we moved into the area, so it's not that precious to us. If we sell before we are ready to move over, we will move into rented accommodation here for a while.


:fingerscrossed: New date for hospital 2nd September x.


----------



## terry&jane

Hi Diane, good to see you on the forum again.Glad things are starting to progress again, even if it is slowly, lets hope things go according to plan this time.

We are still loving it over here and look forward to seeing you again soon.

Jane.


----------



## DH59

Fingers crossed for you, Sandra. Hope the hospital visit goes to plan this time! And I hope something happens with the house sale soon.

Thanks, Jane. We are going to try and get there as quickly as possible. The sale of the house will be the main objective. But going on how things are at work at the moment, I am not sure how long I can keep my sanity!

The kitchen was tackled yesterday. Emptied a few things from cupboards and sorted out how many cookery and gardening books we really need!! My main worry is not knowing what we might need over there, especially if we rent a furnished place.


----------



## Stretford_Ender

Hi Diane. Good to hear from you again. Hope everything goes well with the house. 

We've been here 11 weeks now. The time has flown by, and, I think it's fair to say, we are loving every minute of it. It must be said though, that Lynn's been struggling with the heat in the last week or so. I keep reminding her of the alternative cold wet weather in Manchester, and that seems to cheer her up, for a while at least!

Hopefully see you son.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## DH59

Hi Ian & Lynn, 11 weeks, wow, how time flies. It will be really good to see you again. Hope it's not going to be too long. This job is driving me crazy now, and everyone is ready to down keyboards and walk out!

Keith sold all his picture framing equipment today, so that's the dining room back, although it's going to be the office, yet again, and the current office is going to be put back to being a bedroom so that it looks better when we have a viewing. With a bit of decorating in between.

We are moving on with nicely now, deciding what needs selling, etc, and just hope that we are not left with anything at the last minute that we don't intend to bring. We'll probably sell our huge bed, but yet we need it till we're ready to leave!! Arrggghhh!!!


----------



## Veronica

We'll have to have a tykes club get together when you get here Diane
Its a while since we had one.arty:


----------



## DH59

Not sure how long it will be, Veronica. You might have time for several Tyke get togethers before we get there!


----------



## DH59

Right, things are moving along at a reasonable speed now. We are thinning out the items in the house - the paper collection bin was almost up to the top with, well, useless bits of information and paperwork that we have saved over the years! There is also a large storage crate full of papers with names and addresses and other confidential information on that need to be shredded or burned. A few books have been sold, but many more to go (we're down to three bookshelves!), either to car-boot or charity or recycle centre. Some other items are sold or in the process of being sold via various means. Some decorating is also in progress.

The only other bit of news is that Keith also now has a job! He will be starting at the same company that I currently work for (and have been trying to escape from) on Monday. He is going to be a Home Visitor - they visit people who have applied for the free solar panels, and they visit to go through the terms of the lease with them. My job in this new role we were given is still awful, but I might be able to stick it out a bit longer now, as this extra income will add to our finances and hopefully enable us to come over a bit sooner.

So, I have another question: I have been reading on another thread about Currency Fair, and this is something that I am not familiar with. Do I need this service? What is the difference between this and just transferring money from a UK bank account to a Cyprus bank account by using my bank's online banking facility?


----------



## stevedb45

DH59 said:


> What is the difference between this and just transferring money from a UK bank account to a Cyprus bank account by using my bank's online banking facility?


Currency Fair only usually charge 3 Euros for the transfer. 

If you use your UK bank to Cyprus bank then your bank will probably charge you a lot more, plus the cyprus bank may also charge you


----------



## DH59

stevedb45 said:


> Currency Fair only usually charge 3 Euros for the transfer.
> 
> If you use your UK bank to Cyprus bank then your bank will probably charge you a lot more, plus the cyprus bank may also charge you


Ah, OK, thanks for that.


----------



## wracgirl

Glad it's going on for you, nearly all our all clear out has nearly finished nothing much left,booked to come out over my 65 birthday and Christmas 8/29 Dec,and bought my 1st "onesie" to keep me warm, very cool I look in it as well, she say's laughing.!!!!!!!!!!!! see you soon Diane.x


----------



## wracgirl

Just a quick message to say,off topic finally had the nose done and it looks amazing really pleased to say it broke in 3 places, the 6 month wait has been worth it.


----------



## PeteandSylv

DH59 said:


> So, I have another question: I have been reading on another thread about Currency Fair, and this is something that I am not familiar with. Do I need this service? What is the difference between this and just transferring money from a UK bank account to a Cyprus bank account by using my bank's online banking facility?


As well as the low charge previously mentioned Currency Fair will give you a better exchange rate than a bank. They have an excellent web site and the entire transaction can be carried out simply online.

They aren't the only alternative exchange service to the banks but I have been using them for years and am very happy to recommend them based on my experience.

Pete


----------



## DH59

wracgirl said:


> Just a quick message to say,off topic finally had the nose done and it looks amazing really pleased to say it broke in 3 places, the 6 month wait has been worth it.


Looking forward to seeing the new nose! Will arrange to see you soon, as per my email.


----------



## DH59

PeteandSylv said:


> As well as the low charge previously mentioned Currency Fair will give you a better exchange rate than a bank. They have an excellent web site and the entire transaction can be carried out simply online.
> 
> They aren't the only alternative exchange service to the banks but I have been using them for years and am very happy to recommend them based on my experience.
> 
> Pete


Thanks, Pete. I will have to look further into this over the next few weeks.


----------



## Geraldine

Still off topic, but so glad it has gone ok for you!


----------



## wracgirl

Geraldine said:


> Still off topic, but so glad it has gone ok for you!


thank you:whoo::whoo:


----------



## mdekkers

....nose? 











Martijn :ranger:


----------



## wracgirl

nose Cyprus Feb 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!! did you miss this??


----------



## mdekkers

before my time... wow, what happend / link to thread?

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## thejohn32

We are in same boat. Selling everything with two months to go worried we going tone left with huge piles ( of stuff !! )

As for the nose - OUCH!!! Hope it is a lot better now. Did you do that in Cyprus??


----------



## wracgirl

thejohn32 said:


> We are in same boat. Selling everything with two months to go worried we going tone left with huge piles ( of stuff !! )
> 
> As for the nose - OUCH!!! Hope it is a lot better now. Did you do that in Cyprus??


Yes on holiday the surgeon has built it back up again 3 breaks,and a split in middle of nose done a fantastic job. Back on topic,we have now decided to go with an agent lots of views no offers house prices up North are static and nothing is moving seems buyers want you to give it away.At least with our state penson and a bit in the bank we should be ok done the sums.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## DH59

Right, to continue on this thread with moving-related issues, I have another question (or two).

I have been looking at the form-filling requirements for when we move over, and I intend to register as self-employed, sole trader. I had intended to carry on my photography in some way, perhaps doing craft fairs, which I investigated last time we were there. I have now decided that I may want to add other crafts to the mix, so I wondered if I would be required to give a company/business name as part of the registration. The information I've seen seems only to refer to larger businesses that will employ others.

If I register my existing photography business name, will that prevent me doing other things? Or should I pick a generic name that would enable me to do a number of things?

This other option would be some sort of sewing craft, perhaps making bags and other accessories, so my other questions is, how easy is it to get craft supplies there, such as material and other notions? I'm guessing somewhere like Limassol would be the place to go.


----------



## mdekkers

When you register a Ltd. Company, you are obliged to outline the nature of your business. Our lawyers drafted the document pretty broadly so that as long as it is more or less in the same ballpark, you can do it. We are in IT, and we are registered as working in software development, hardware sales and services, and something along the lines of "everything with a plug" tacked on to the end. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## DH59

I wouldn't be a Ltd. company.


----------



## DH59

Well, the estate agent came today to value the house, and all is looking good for it being on the market next week, at a decent price. (Geraldine, we are using Butchers on your recommendation, and the chap that came says he remembers you!) We have worked wonders this past couple of days (been off work) getting it all bright and shiny clean - looks like a show home now!! Let's hope someone likes it very soon.


----------



## DH59

House went on the market Thursday, we have a viewing this afternoon. First time buyer. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Geraldine

Good luck Dianne !


----------



## Veronica

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## wracgirl

Geraldine said:


> Good luck Dianne !


Just texted Diane viewing at 5.30 hope all goes well for her,we had loads of viewings but none wanted to pay price as ex council house and loads of new builds round us, in the end we dropped price but still made a profit and had 4 buyers of course went with the highest.Suppose we could have hung in there but we are not getting any younger.,it's the £2 grand we have to pay estate agent in fees that annoys you, still we are on our way now so very happy. Forms arrived from DWP to have our pension paid direct to bank in Cyprus, next step informing tax office.:blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## DH59

Thanks, folks! All seemed to go well. A young man who is buying on his own. He will rattle around in this place!! He seemed pretty keen, as he had lost out on a house over the road which sold a few weeks ago. I think he is living with his parents elsewhere in the village, just moved back from London, and he wants to stay in this area, so all is looking good so far. We'll have to see what Monday brings when the estate agents open.


----------



## terry&jane

Hope its good news on Monday Diane, I think we have all got our fingers crossed for you.:fingerscrossed:

Looking forward to seeing you and Keith again in May.


----------



## wracgirl

DH59 said:


> Thanks, folks! All seemed to go well. A young man who is buying on his own. He will rattle around in this place!! He seemed pretty keen, as he had lost out on a house over the road which sold a few weeks ago. I think he is living with his parents elsewhere in the village, just moved back from London, and he wants to stay in this area, so all is looking good so far. We'll have to see what Monday brings when the estate agents open.


And we'll see you in may for our meet up unless we see you before we go,went to hospital last week got to back 11march never ends. Got our repeat prescriptions for 4 month keep us going till we are residents .very excited now.:rockon::rockon:


----------



## DH59

Well, no news from the chap who viewed Saturday, but we've had a young couple round this afternoon - I was at work, but Keith says they were very quiet - more first time buyers, and we have another viewing booked for Saturday, not sure on their status. Keep those fingers crossed folks!!

Sandra, I don't have any more hols booked, and really don't want to use up too many more if this all falls into place and I can leave fairly soon. We'll definitely see you in May over there, but if you have a Saturday free before you go, let me know and we can meet up then.


----------



## Veronica

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get a sale very soon Diane.
You never know, the quiet couple might be the ones. We have found it is often the ones who say the least that actually end up buying while the ones who love every property we show them go home without buying anything.
We'll try to organise a Tykes meet up for while you are here


----------



## DH59

You could be correct there, Veronica - let's hope so. The agents say they ring viewers a couple of days after the viewing, so we'll see.

Look forward to a Tykes meeting when we're over.


----------



## DH59

So, we've had a few viewings now, but nothing in the way of offers. We almost sold the other week, but there was some issue with the lender where they wanted their mortgage. By the time we had discovered the issue, the buyer had moved on to offer on another property!

Decluttering is going well. Sold quite a few large items as well as smaller things, and a lot of books have gone. Perhaps we do need a bit more time to get everything sorted, rather than rushing and panicking at the last minute.

So, less than four weeks and we will be there. Really ready for the break now. Which day would be best for the Tykes to meet up? Sandra is over there now, they flew out last weekend, so hopefully she and Jeff can make it. We will be contacting her when we get over, so that we can have a look at some apartments with their landlord.


----------



## DH59

Another viewing yesterday - a young couple, first time buyers. They seemed to like the house, so we'll see what happens. I've primed them about the solar panels, so there should be no issues (I hope!!).

Not heard from Sandra yet, but hopefully they are settling in nicely.

Saw an 'Escape to the Continent' programme on TV yesterday, featuring a Yorkshire couple being shown a few houses in Cyprus. I could have lived in any of them! Made me really keen to get moving.

Our friends who are coming over with us in May have just moved house last week, so they are in a bit of disarray at the moment. Their house sold fairly quickly, but they took some time finding their new house. Luckily, that won't affect us, as we will be over there renting as soon as possible after the sale.


----------



## Geraldine

Fingers x'd for this viewing.


----------



## DH59

Thanks Geraldine. Not looking good, unfortunately. Estate agent called them and they were interested, but only if an offer on another property was not accepted, so it seems that by now it may have been accepted and they are going with that one.


----------



## Veronica

Thats a shame
Better luck with the next one:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DH59

Back home now, after a wonderful week in Paphos (not long enough!) and back to reality.

Our neighbour, who looked after the house for us, made some suggestions that might make the house more inviting to people who view it. So we have been out and purchased several new cushions to add a bit of colour to various rooms, moved coats out of view, and made more space in cupboards for things that were out in full view. We now have a few more boxes full for car-booting! And a few more things that just went in the bin!! Now all we need is someone to come and view!


----------



## Geraldine

Yes, first impressions in the first few minutes tend to stick with the buyer.

Good luck.!


----------



## DH59

Changed agents a few weeks ago, and after a long wait, we had two viewings one after the other, on Wednesday. One was first time buyers, the other was a lady who lives on the same estate, but in a smaller house and she wants more room as her daughter has just had a baby (she also has a couple of boys). She came to view a few years ago when we first tried to sell, but finances were a problem for her. Anyway, she is now putting her house on the market with the same agent as us, and he is looking into getting her the finance she needs to buy ours. She seems to really want it. Trouble is, she has to sell her house too, but he has priced it for first time buyers, and other similar houses on the estate have gone reasonably quickly.

Then today, just had a phone call that the first time buyers want to come for a second viewing tomorrow morning, so things *might* be happening soon!! Keep everything crossed.


----------



## Veronica

Got my fingers, toes, arms and legs and eyes crossed


----------



## DH59

Veronica said:


> Got my fingers, toes, arms and legs and eyes crossed


Now I have an image...


----------



## DH59

First time buyers are coming for third viewing tomorrow evening. I've warned next door neighbours not to play the piano from about 5.30pm for about an hour!

They are coming with one of their parents, to get an opinion from somone who has been there, done that, etc. so that they make sure they are doing the right thing. From the viewing on Sunday they went to see the woman's sister, who is a mortgage advisor, so we'll see what came of that. And they went for a drive around the area to see what's available in the way of facilities, so they do sound pretty keen.

Oh, dare I get a little excited!!!


----------



## Veronica

Only a little bit excited, don't count your chickens before they hatch.
I wish you all the luck in the world:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## expatme

Usually when people are serious about buying a house they make the mental decision within the first ten minutes of entering a property

In my opinion you have SOLD. If not I shall be most humble in my apologies. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Veronica

A third viewing certainly does suggest they are serious. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stretford_Ender

Good luck guys!


----------



## terry&jane

Hope all goes well,have got everything crossed for you.Good Luck.
Hope we will be seeing you in the near future.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DH59

Happy dance!!!!!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## DH59

Well, the young couple came with his parents, they had a wander, then the mother came down and announced they wanted to make an offer, to get it over with and get an answer rather than waiting for it to go through agents with calls back and forth. They made a silly offer, we met them half way, which was our minimum acceptable price anyway, and all are happy.

We had a chat about what we are leaving, and they may want to buy some of our furniture, so that will save the hassle of getting rid of everything. They want to exchange contracts quickly so they can be guaranteed it's theirs, then complete as and when.

Phew. Not be long now, hopefully.


----------



## expatme

DH59 said:


> Well, the young couple came with his parents, they had a wander, then the mother came down and announced they wanted to make an offer, to get it over with and get an answer rather than waiting for it to go through agents with calls back and forth. They made a silly offer, we met them half way, which was our minimum acceptable price anyway, and all are happy.
> 
> We had a chat about what we are leaving, and they may want to buy some of our furniture, so that will save the hassle of getting rid of everything. They want to exchange contracts quickly so they can be guaranteed it's theirs, then complete as and when.
> 
> Phew. Not be long now, hopefully.


Well that is GREAT NEWS!!:dance:


----------



## Stretford_Ender

Hi Diane & Keith

Excited for you! There's obviously a long way to go, 'many a slip twixt etc.', but it's looking good.

All the best
Ian & Lynn


----------



## Veronica

:clap2::clap2::clap2:Fantastic news
You'll soon be joining the ranks of happy campers


----------



## mdekkers

DH59 said:


> Well, the young couple came with his parents, they had a wander, then the mother came down and announced they wanted to make an offer, to get it over with and get an answer rather than waiting for it to go through agents with calls back and forth. They made a silly offer, we met them half way, which was our minimum acceptable price anyway, and all are happy.
> 
> We had a chat about what we are leaving, and they may want to buy some of our furniture, so that will save the hassle of getting rid of everything. They want to exchange contracts quickly so they can be guaranteed it's theirs, then complete as and when.
> 
> Phew. Not be long now, hopefully.


Awesome, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## terry&jane

Brilliant news. Fingers crossed that all goes to plan and things move quickly.
Lots of planning to do now, will be seeing you in sunny Cyprus very soon.


----------



## DH59

Stretford_Ender said:


> Hi Diane & Keith
> 
> Excited for you! There's obviously a long way to go, 'many a slip twixt etc.', but it's looking good.
> 
> All the best
> Ian & Lynn


I know, it's not all over yet, but they seem to want to move quickly to get contracts exchanged. Just have to keep fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DH59

Another thought sprung to mind! We have a set of DECT phones at home - one unit plugs into the main phone line and the others just plug into a power socket. Will they work OK in Cyprus? (if we have a landline) Probably a stupid question! We certainly won't need all four handsets, probably a couple.

Buyers are coming again on Friday to look at the stuff we've listed for them to consider buying to get them started. It will be a big help to us if they want a lot of the furniture. The surveyor from their mortgage company is coming next week, but we don't envisage any issues there, as the house is only ten years old.

Waiting on an estimate from removals company who came to do inventory yesterday. Also looking at a short term let for about a month when we arrive, so that we can then have a good look round for somewhere permanent. Got one quote for an apartment in Peyia from a letting agent - if anyone knows of anywhere that might be available for October/November please let me know.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Yes they will work here.

Pete


----------



## DH59

Still keep toing and froing about bringing the car. Worked out the excise duty and it's only £32 or thereabouts, and a quote for shipping of just short of £500 (roll on roll off). We have another removal company coming tomorrow so we'll see what they say. Seems it might be worth it as it's still going strong and to buy something older there would be twice the price of what this one will sell for here. Being a normal hatchback, it won't get us off-road, but we could hire a 4x4 for that when we need it.


----------



## expatme

DH59 said:


> Still keep toing and froing about bringing the car. Worked out the excise duty and it's only £32 or thereabouts, and a quote for shipping of just short of £500 (roll on roll off). We have another removal company coming tomorrow so we'll see what they say. Seems it might be worth it as it's still going strong and to buy something older there would be twice the price of what this one will sell for here. Being a normal hatchback, it won't get us off-road, but we could hire a 4x4 for that when we need it.


Sounds good, go for it.


----------



## PeteandSylv

DH59 said:


> Still keep toing and froing about bringing the car. Worked out the excise duty and it's only £32 or thereabouts, and a quote for shipping of just short of £500 (roll on roll off). We have another removal company coming tomorrow so we'll see what they say. Seems it might be worth it as it's still going strong and to buy something older there would be twice the price of what this one will sell for here. Being a normal hatchback, it won't get us off-road, but we could hire a 4x4 for that when we need it.


We made the decision to bring our old Subaru over when UK second hand prices dropped in the recession and it was worth little. We have never regretted it and 5.5 years on it's still going strong.

If you have a normal hatchback you will be able to go off-road providing you are sensible. Most off road tracks are scraped to remove the winter ridges that rainfall causes and are perfectly accessible in most cars. A 4x4 is not a requirement. Far more important is ground clearance for the rougher terrain. Certainly most off-road routes into the Paphos Forest and much of the Akamas will be accessible to you. Just don't go over big loose rocks or onto soft sand and you should be fine.

If you like your car and you know it's service history and reliability it makes sense to bring it rather than pay more for a motor that could take your wallet into the unknown.

Pete


----------



## DH59

We have gone on a few dirt tracks in it, and been OK, although it is a little low to the ground. It is a good diesel engine and very economical. It's a Hyundai i30, only four years old.


----------



## DH59

Just hope we've worked out the duty correctly - don't want to get a nasty shock when the car arrives.


----------



## zach21uk

I highly recommend bringing your car over. You can drive for upto 6 months on a C104 and thus do not need to worry about duty until later on. All I had to pay to bring my car in were port fees at Limassol, about 73 euros. I'll deal with the change of registration and any further fees later down the line.


----------



## mdekkers

zach21uk said:


> I'll deal with the change of registration and any further fees later down the line.


We have only just now received our letter for change or registration, takes almost a year!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## zach21uk

Fair enough. I assume you could still drive whilst waiting.....


----------



## mdekkers

zach21uk said:


> Fair enough. I assume you could still drive whilst waiting.....


Yep, but only the single person listed as the owner can drive the car - nobody else!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## DH59

OK, back to square one again, and we have decided not to bring the car!! I'm sure we can pick up a bargain once we are there.

On the house front, the buyers have finally sorted out the mortgage approval, after a bit of a shaky situation following the surveyor visit, who seemed to have a negative opinion of the solar panels and reported this back to the lender, along with some false information. They were prepared to go to another lender if necessary, but it's all OK now. We are hoping to complete the sale by the end of October, all being well.

The young couple, being first time buyers, are also buying most of our furniture, so that is saving us a lot of bother getting rid of it. Just a few things remaining, and a couple of work colleagues are having some of those.

We did a car boot sale on Sunday and made quite a decent amount. You do have to let things go at ridiculous prices, but at least they're gone. So the house is looking remarkably uncluttered now, apart from one or two areas. We also gave some more items to a lady that collects items to send to the Gambia, so the garage is now almost clear.

We have had a few removal quotes, and one seems to stand out as being very organised and efficient, although not the cheapest. There was one rather cheap quote but we think they underestimated (as they did not visit to assess the items we are taking), so we don't want to go with them and then have a bill for twice the amount once it's all packed up.

So, getting nearer!


----------



## zach21uk

Glad to see you are making progress. Used cars do tend to be higher priced here as you know, so perhaps you should try to make some calls before coming to see what you'd pay for a car that you like/want.


----------



## DH59

zach21uk said:


> Glad to see you are making progress. Used cars do tend to be higher priced here as you know, so perhaps you should try to make some calls before coming to see what you'd pay for a car that you like/want.


Thanks, Zach. I have done a little research, and it seems we will be able to get something reasonable, even if it might be a little older than our car.


----------



## wracgirl

As you know we bought 2nd hand, don't use it that much but nice to know we have it, as when we first came lot of running about to do next port of call is the tax office,uk Tax office are having a field day with our tax, I can see what they've done but somehow they can't, we sorted every thing our selves when we arrived so sure we can sort this. Not long now for you, did you tick everything on list I sent, which we'd have had one when we came, but we managed, 20 mins and our residency was done. Biggest mess up was our medical card, caused by Newcastle, but they sorted it, and my pension which somehow they didn't pay over here, but payed Jeff's,very surprised when DWP rang me here and sorted it all the phone. See you soon then, we are back in the UK 29 Dec till 8 J an, for youngest son's 40th, good luck. xx


----------



## DH59

Yes, I've saved the list you sent, Sandra. We are going to make sure we bring everything possible that might be needed. We had some extra passport photos done the other week.

Really need to get my tax return done and dusted this week, but I've been struck down with a nasty lurgy! Feels like flu and nothing is touching it. Been through everything in the medicine cabinet armoury and it's now been five days of feeling like death warmed up. Been to docs this afternoon (bit of a struggle as I've got no energy) and she suggested steam inhalations and to continue with the flu remedy Keith went to fetch this morning. The previous medicine, that I ran out of last night, used to be quite good, but it did nothing this time. She did write a prescription for antibiotics in case it lasts longer than a week, which it will be by this Wednesday.

Nothing further happening with the house sale yet. Buyers will be off on holiday tomorrow, and we haven't heard from them so it appears that they haven't been able to sort the exchange of contracts that they were hoping for before they went. That was probably due to the delay caused by the surveyor's report, but they are only away for a week so we might get some news towards the end of next week. If all goes to plan we should see you before you come back to UK for your break.


----------



## DH59

Well, we finally exchanged contracts on the house on Friday so it's now full steam ahead! Woop woop!!

Just booked the flight out for 2nd November, and the car hire for the first couple of weeks, and sorted out a few other things. As we are completing the house sale on Friday 31st October, but don't fly till the Sunday, we have some accommodation to sort out, which is going to be a bit of a logistical nightmare as we will not have a car, having decided to sell ours.

We are booking the removals to come on the Thursday, and later on we will take a taxi to a local Premier Inn for the night, taxi back on Friday to pick up our cases and hand over the keys, then we are being picked up by our friend to spend a couple of nights at their place and they will take us to East Midlands airport on the Sunday morning. Just need to sort out the temporary accommodation for the first month, which I have already lined up, and we are almost there!

Handing notice in at work tomorrow (that will be such a relief!!). I have five days holiday due so I will actually finish on 24th October. Then we will have that final week to pack what we're bringing and get stuff ready for the removals to pack for shipping, and goodness knows what to do if anything is left!! We are working on bringing two suitcases each, with essentials that we need with us (at least we think we will need them - we have cut down from our original estimate of three cases each!).

I was let down by someone at work who was going to have a wardrobe and a chest of drawers, but luckily the couple buying the house want to add them to their list. There's just a display unit and our bed, which someone else at work is having, so there are just little bits and bobs left to get rid of - think they might have to go to the charity shop.

See you in a little over a month's time!!


----------



## Stretford_Ender

Exciting times - really pleased for you both.

If there's anything we can help with just shout, and make sure you look us up when you get here

Ian & Lynn


----------



## Veronica

Thats great news Diane You will be here in time for the next meet up which is now going to be in November.

You know Dennis and I are here for you if you need any help at all when you arrive.

Looking forward to seeing you both.

Veronica


----------



## DH59

Thanks Ian and Veronica. Will be in touch soon. Very excited, and just a little bit scared!!


----------



## Veronica

DH59 said:


> Thanks Ian and Veronica. Will be in touch soon. Very excited, and just a little bit scared!!


I still remember feeling scared myself when we made the move but we didn't know a soul here and had to muddle through on our own. You already know lots of people and you know we will help you all we can. So just enjoy the experience and try not to worry too much about things.

Veronica


----------



## Jammydodger63

Diane, if you have any stuff you want to get rid of, place it on Gumtree:

Gumtree | Free Classifieds Ads

You can either advertise items for sale or simply 'free to uplift' - thereby helping somone else who may be hard up and saving you a trip to the dump/charity shop.

When we left Scotland we practically emptied the entire contents of our 4 bed house through Gumtree - made a decent amount of cash and gave stuff away for free too. Unlike Ebay - no charges, no fees - great!

NB: Just realised I might be 'advertising' - apologies !


----------



## Veronica

Jammydodger63 said:


> Diane, if you have any stuff you want to get rid of, place it on Gumtree:
> 
> Gumtree | Free Classifieds Ads
> 
> NB: Just realised I might be 'advertising' - apologies !


Unless you are the owner of gumtree its not advertising:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DH59

Thanks, Veronica, I will try not to be too much of a pain!

Jammydodger, our stuff has been on Gumtree, Preloved, eBay, Facebook - anywhere that sells stuff. Just one or two bits that seem not to attract any interest. Almost giving it away too. Some remaining items will be given to a lady who collects things for a charity that ships to the Gambia, but some stuff is just too good to give away.


----------



## DH59

Another quick (probably stupid) question: can you buy loose tea easily there?


----------



## DH59

Anyone any info on the above?

House is a bit emptier now. Suitcases that we are bringing are partly packed, other stuff has been moved from upper to middle floor to help the removal men. Arranged cancellation of services - it's all systems go!

Last day at work tomorrow (hoorah!). We are having a bit of a farewell party on Sunday, then we can get down to serious tidying and getting rid of the last bits of stuff and clothing. Then we can breathe again!!

Be in sunny (hopefully) Cyprus on Sunday 2nd Nov. See you all soon!


----------



## Baywatch

DH59 said:


> Another quick (probably stupid) question: can you buy loose tea easily there?


How many different do you want? 100, 1000


No problem


----------



## DH59

Baywatch said:


> How many different do you want? 100, 1000
> 
> 
> No problem


Not that many. Mainly Assam, and maybe a couple of others. Just wanted to know whether it was worth bringing the filter teapot.


----------



## DH59

Sorted out the mishmash of jewellery I've accumulated over the years, wondered what to do with it all, decided to take it to a local antiques centre, came out £130 better off... result!

On the other hand, the funny smell that's been building up in the kitchen over the past few weeks resulted in a 20 minute visit by a drain cleaner costing £100!!


----------



## DH59

Two more sleeps in this house, then one night in a local hotel (following the packing up of all the items we are having shipped), returning to the house on Friday to await completion and handing over of keys, then being collected for two sleeps at our friends' house, then we are on our way!!

Just doing some last-minute sorting, washing, ironing (maybe), and generally trying to decide what we really need to bring with us.

This plan hasn't been helped by a leak from the dishwasher! After the visit from the drain cleaner the other day, Keith took out the outlet pipe and poured some cleaner down the pipe, but it appears it was not screwed back on securely, so for the past three days the dishwasher has been half draining under the kitchen cabinets!! Had to find the fan heater which is now going full pelt drying out the floor.

We've also had to pay out for the gutters to be realigned. Our neighbour had her side cleaned out last week, and he discovered that they had been angled away from the drain pipe, which is on our side of the semi, and towards her side, hence the plants growing in it. The house builder didn't want to know about it, but it has been ten years, so can't blame them really. Will be really glad to be rid of all this!!


----------



## DH59

Car gone this morning - decent price from webuyanycar.com, walked into town, bought some euros, sold some more odd bits of gold, caught bus home, cancelled store cards, now just need to arrange cancellation of house and car insurances and breakdown cover and get refund on car tax. Phone line/broadband will be cut off on Friday.

Now I just need to test pack my hand luggage and finish off the main packing so that we can see if anything might need moving over to the shipping stuff.

I think we're getting there!!


----------



## zach21uk

Congratz! Things are moving along well I see!


----------



## Veronica

Not long to go now Diane See you both very soonlane:


----------



## DH59

We are here!! Arrived last night, plane was almost an hour taking off from East Midlands, so it was dark when we left Paphos airport. On a good note, there were only about 35 people on the plane, so it did not take us long to get the cases!

Just been taking it easy today, did a bit of shopping, but we will be getting into the swing of things as soon as we have recovered (not swinging, in case you were wondering!!  ).


----------



## Baywatch

dh59 said:


> we are here!! Arrived last night, plane was almost an hour taking off from east midlands, so it was dark when we left paphos airport. On a good note, there were only about 35 people on the plane, so it did not take us long to get the cases!
> 
> Just been taking it easy today, did a bit of shopping, but we will be getting into the swing of things as soon as we have recovered (not swinging, in case you were wondering!!  ).


welcome to cyprus and living the dream!!!!!


----------



## mdekkers

DH59 said:


> We are here!! Arrived last night, plane was almost an hour taking off from East Midlands, so it was dark when we left Paphos airport. On a good note, there were only about 35 people on the plane, so it did not take us long to get the cases!
> 
> Just been taking it easy today, did a bit of shopping, but we will be getting into the swing of things as soon as we have recovered (not swinging, in case you were wondering!!  ).


Welcome, and wishing you find all you look for, and more!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## zach21uk

Welcome to Cyprus and congratulations on making it here!


----------



## Veronica

Whoopie Welcome to Cyprus Diane and Keith:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## DH59

We are in this holiday let for a month, supposedly to give us chance to have a good look round for somewhere permanent, but we have now actually found a place and have the rest of the time here to relax a little! We have rented a place on the Melanos Village in Chlorakas, a lovely two-bed apartment with balcony with sea views. We saw this development when we came over in May, so that was the first place we investigated this week, and we both agreed that we need look no further. There is a little moving of furniture from another apartment to do, and some cleaning, etc, so we will be moving in theoretically on 1st December, but we can have the keys the week before and move in then, if we like, once all utilities are sorted.

On another note: Cyta or Primtel for phone and Internet? Been looking at prices and Primtel are a bit cheaper and also have a special offer on for 6 months half price - tempted by that.

Looking forward to the meetup on 15th.


----------



## mdekkers

DH59 said:


> On another note: Cyta or Primtel for phone and Internet? Been looking at prices and Primtel are a bit cheaper and also have a special offer on for 6 months half price - tempted by that.


Cyta. You get what you pay for...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## zach21uk

With regard to phone and internet - this is personal preference, but I do not even have a landline phone at my house. I have a mobile contract with MTN that costs about 8 euros a month and includes 140 minutes of calls, which is more than enough.

MTN PayMonthly Plans | mtn.com.cy

You can of course boost the number of minutes you have, but the point is, its both cheaper and more convenient than having a landline in my opinion.

With regard to internet, neither Cyta or Primetel are available up in Marathounta where I am based so I use another company, BUT, I did research both companies extensively before I moved to Cyprus and I believe Primetel have the superior packages and also the superior infrastructure, as they are upgrading a lot of their equipment to support the next generation ADSL2 technology (this is basically fibre to the curb technology, rather than fibre to the house).

For either company, I'd recommend not being fooled by the "package" options as they are not as valuable as they seem IMO and often lump you with things you do not really need.


----------



## PeteandSylv

We are happy users of Primetel. Previously we were with CYTA and although happy with their service too we moved to save money. We're on their landline, 2 mobiles and 8Mb internet package for €33 per month.

You will hear varying reports about which is best and I think this often depends on the quality of the local wiring.

Pete


----------



## DH59

Thanks for the suggestions. We have actually already bought a Cyta PAYG sim card each - probably should have researched this further before doing so. Seems we might be able to port the number over though. I've now activated mine, and informed some people of my new number.


----------



## zach21uk

It's not difficult to port the number over. I started out with CYTA too and took the number over to MTN with me.


----------



## mdekkers

zach21uk said:


> I did research both companies extensively before I moved to Cyprus and I believe Primetel have the superior packages and also the superior infrastructure, as they are upgrading a lot of their equipment to support the next generation ADSL2 technology (this is basically fibre to the curb technology, rather than fibre to the house).


Sorry Zach, but you are misinformed. When it comes to core infrastructure, there are 2 games on the Island: Cyta and Cablenet. Cablenet is only available in limited locations, and Cyta is the King of Coverage. 

Cyta is lightyears ahead on Primetel in terms of Primetel deploying ADSL2 and Cyta deploying VDSL. ADSL2 has a max cap of about 22MB, depending on loop length (distance form the exchange) but can deliver high speed at longer lengths. VDSL delivers over 100Mb, again depending on loop length. 

Primetel can offer ADSL2 (which is their own kit) and VDSL (which belongs to Cyta). Primetel often oversells their bandwidth both in terms of speed (they will happily charge you for a 20MB package when you can only reach 8 to 10MB speed) as well as line oversubscription, where they plop many subscribers on a limited downlink, meaning people compete for available resource (also known as "contention ratio" but the numbers put forward by *all* telco's are filthy lies). Cyta on the other hand will sign you up what you asked for, run a survey, and then set your package to the nearest lower speed that is realistically achievable. 

Cyta deploys superior technology, their DSLAMS are top of the line, and - I never thought the words would leave my lips - they have outstanding customer support. I am very good friends with the guy that is in charge of Fiber deployments in the Paphos area (he also happens to make the best souvlaki going), as well as the guys that run the DSLAM infrastructure, and to Cyta's customer support credit, I have never had to ask them for any favors (besides getting my new internet connection hooked up within 48 hours when we recently moved house) - their support is beyond helpful, and extremely knowledgeable. 

As you might have gathered, I have some modest skills when it comes to networking technologies, something that the Cyta support guys quickly recognise. This means that when I launch into an in-depth discussion about setting my modem to full-bridge for example, they are happy to enable full admin access on my modem and let me telnet into the thing to do what I need to do. Never had that experience with *ANY* ISP where the support drones are not allowed to deviate from the script stapled to their foreheads. 

Yes, you can get a "good deal" from primetel, which is fine, until you need support. 

Like I said, you get what you pay for.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## mdekkers

DH59 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. We have actually already bought a Cyta PAYG sim card each - probably should have researched this further before doing so. Seems we might be able to port the number over though. I've now activated mine, and informed some people of my new number.


Cyta (starting to sound like a fanboy...) have significantly better network coverage as well as higher call quality for mobiles. It might not be important to some, but I do all of my work on my mobile, and good coverage and quality are important to me. happy to pay a bit extra for that.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch

mdekkers said:


> Cyta (starting to sound like a fanboy...) have significantly better network coverage as well as higher call quality for mobiles. It might not be important to some, but I do all of my work on my mobile, and good coverage and quality are important to me. happy to pay a bit extra for that.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


I have a feeling that there is a difference how they treat business customers and private customers. Am I wrong?


----------



## Veronica

Baywatch said:


> I have a feeling that there is a difference how they treat business customers and private customers. Am I wrong?


I think that is correct Anders. We left Cyta because their customer service when we had problems was appalling. Primetel may not have the infrastructure that Cyta have but their customer service is excellent. If we have any problems we ring Nicosia and they get things sorted for us very quickly.


----------



## mdekkers

Baywatch said:


> I have a feeling that there is a difference how they treat business customers and private customers. Am I wrong?


We are currently on a private, not a business account...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch

mdekkers said:


> We are currently on a private, not a business account...
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


I have no good impression from Cyta. We live in a house where there is no phonelines. By law, Cyta has to provide phonelines for the same price to residents. We are offered landline if we pay 2000 € to Cyta for the missing 300 m. When I showed the law where this is stated to Cyta in Paphos he just laughed. Then when I talked to the head of the Paphos office he admitted that that was a fact but that they now offered the customers a mobile account to the same price as the landline instead. Does not help much for our internet problems. That is only possible in a state owned totally dominant provider


----------



## DH59

For connection to Cyta phone and Internet, nearly €200. Primetel, free installation and €45 registration/activation fee (and that is waived if you subscribe online) - no contest, will give Primetel a go.


----------



## DH59

Well, in the end we went with Cyta, as there were too many hoops to jump through to get a Primtel service - we could not have Internet only with no landline, they wanted €150 deposit as we did not have social payments going back 7 years (?) and it was going to take 20 days to connect!! Walked into Cyta office with landlord and it was all sorted within 15 mins, and we'd only just left the office and they called us to say the modem was ready for collection (for self set-up). They went to the apartment the following day to connect up the line, so very pleased with the service so far. Just got to get the modem set up, once we have actually moved into the apartment, and see what the service is like.


----------



## PeteandSylv

I've heard other people complain that Primetel won't do internet without a landline. As they don't charge a landline rental like CYTA I don't know why it is a concern. You don't have to use it!

Nevertheless you've got a result and I hope it works well for you. Our CYTA service was fine but don't forget you can always change to Primetel at a later date if you want to save some money. It'll use the same phone line.

Pete


----------



## DH59

The issue of the landline was a minor one - the main problem was the deposit they required. We tried to work out whether this would be cancelled out by the cheaper monthly cost, but the 20-day wait was also an issue. Seemed simpler, but as you say, we can always change later if necessary.


----------



## DH59

OK, next question: best place for microwaves (I want a fairly large size one with electronic timer, not the wind-up ones). Would there be anywhere in Limassol, or elsewhere, with more choice? We have tried a couple of the large electronics stores in Paphos and there are some OK ones, but they are quite pricey.

Saw one in a small shop in the town centre for €90 so that may have to do, but it was only a little larger than the one we have in this apartment, which you can hardly get your hands in to remove containers.

Also needing a set of crockery - where might the best place for those be?


----------



## zach21uk

You can find microwaves and cutlery at Paphos Home Market: Paphos DIY


----------



## expatme

Have you tried Homebase at the rear of Debenhams on the roundabout.


----------



## mdekkers

This might actually be a good buy from a 2nd hand shop - I looked for a MW for our office, and found them very expensive.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv

When our microwave broke down we checked everywhere and were disappointed at the excessively high prices the Cyprus shops enforce for microwaves.

In the end I used the internet to buy the high tension fuse assembly which apparently is the most common part to go in a microwave. This cost a fiver, was quick and easy to fit and the microwave is still working 2 years later.

You won't find sensibly priced microwaves with a decent spec and brand here.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch

DH59 said:


> OK, next question: best place for microwaves (I want a fairly large size one with electronic timer, not the wind-up ones). Would there be anywhere in Limassol, or elsewhere, with more choice? We have tried a couple of the large electronics stores in Paphos and there are some OK ones, but they are quite pricey.
> 
> Saw one in a small shop in the town centre for €90 so that may have to do, but it was only a little larger than the one we have in this apartment, which you can hardly get your hands in to remove containers.
> 
> Also needing a set of crockery - where might the best place for those be?


There is Scandic in Limassol. On the Fr. D Roosevelt Avenue. Street to new harbour. In the crossing where MB is in the corner take right. Scandic is on the left. They are cheap also. Then there is a big one in the same house where immigration is. Also on the same street but further up if I remember correct.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Baywatch said:


> There is Scandic in Limassol. On the Fr. D Roosevelt Avenue. Street to new harbour. In the crossing where MB is in the corner take right. Scandic is on the left. They are cheap also. Then there is a big one in the same house where immigration is. Also on the same street but further up if I remember correct.


Do you mean Scandia? If so there is no need to go to Limassol as there is one on the Polis Road.

Pete


----------



## DH59

Yes, we've been to Home Market and SuperHome Centre - didn't see microwaves at the first, although they did have some nice (if expensive) crockery (don't need cutlery), and the ones at the second were not up to much. Would any other towns be any better/cheaper - Limassol/Nicosia?


----------



## Baywatch

PeteandSylv said:


> Do you mean Scandia? If so there is no need to go to Limassol as there is one on the Polis Road.
> 
> Pete


Ofc Scandia. I did not know about that one

Anders


----------



## DH59

Scandia came up with the goods - microwave/grill for just under €80. Not as large an oven as I would have liked, but it's an electronic timer rather than a manual dial, so it will do.


----------



## DH59

Just an update on the situation so far, and perhaps a warning to those still in the process of moving to Cyprus.

We moved into our apartment at the beginning of December, which was advertised as 'luxury' and 'fully furnished' - neither of which it was. It had been empty for some time, but the agent showing us round said it would all be cleaned up before we moved in. Also, there was no furniture in it at the time, but some would be brought from another vacant apartment, a few bits of which I did see when we looked at that one. When we finally moved in, the place had not been cleaned, and there was minimal furniture installed - far from fully furnished and certainly not luxury; it was stuff I would have taken to charity shop or dump! There were lightbulbs missing, and no lampshades, no other comforts or decor items such as rugs, curtains or pictures on the walls, so it feels like we are in echo chamber. The bed was awful (having only seen it dismantled in the other apartment I did not know what it was like) - heavy, dark wood, and the mattress looked as if it had seen better days. We saw one advertised on Facebook and bought that a few days after moving in - almost like new, with bedside cabinets to match, and we have also now bought some drawer units to match it, and new sheets, so the bedroom at least looks something approaching luxury.

When it became evident that the place was not going to be cleaned before moving in, we spent a day trying to sort it, but the task was just too much, so we were recommended a cleaner, who I thought was going to clean the whole place, but who only stayed two hours, so we were ripped off for €30 for that. The day after moving in was spent cleaning, particularly the bathroom as there was a mouldy, dampness under the sink and the tiles (floor and wall) were filthy. The agent agreed to send his cleaner down, and she at least did a good job of clearing out the patio door channels (which were fillled with dust, hairs, dead insects, etc), and cleaning the windows. The damp/mould issue under the bathroom sink is still there, 'sorted' by the maintenance man with mould spray - industrial quantities, which is not curing the actual underlying problem.

The heavy rains last weekend caused the power to trip out - agent was going to call electrician on Monday, I insisted it needed sorting now (it was a Saturday), as there was a crackling noise behind the fuse board. Electrician says turn off at the mains, he turned up an hour later and he said rain had come through the wall to behind the fuse board - he went up on the roof to look, and sealed up the hole around where the wiring was coming in, but he discovered the roof was 10" deep in water as the drainage channel was blocked up with debris - he unblocked it and gallons of water (and sludge) came gushing out onto the side veranda. Evidently, the agent did not think to run any basic maintenance checks before letting this place.

We now have throws on the sofas, rugs on the floor, and the place is slowly beginning to look a bit more inviting. We have had words, and the rent has been reduced slightly, but it's still not satisfactory so we have decided to look round for something better, and we have seen a lot better on various agent websites. Just wish we'd spent a little more time and looked at a few more places before deciding on this one. It was the first place we looked at as we had been looking round this area when we came on holiday in May, and liked the estate and the surroundings, so we jumped right in without looking elsewhere.

We've been shown a few places this past couple of weeks, but we now have our sensible heads on, and will not accept a place with any possibility of extra work or expense on our part, unless we decide on unfurnished and obtain our own furniture, etc. We want to just move in and relax. We were shown one place that was ideal, and furnished and equipped to a very high standard, so we know it can be done, but it was too small for us. We were also shown a townhouse that had been almost trashed by the previous tenant, with promises that it will be all repaired and cleaned up before moving in, but we're not getting caught with that tale again! And being told we can replace any furniture we don't want (at our expense) but still calling it fully furnished is not going to wash with us.

Be careful, it's a jungle out there!!


----------



## Steve & Julie

DH59 said:


> Just an update on the situation so far, and perhaps a warning to those still in the process of moving to Cyprus. We moved into our apartment at the beginning of December, which was advertised as 'luxury' and 'fully furnished' - neither of which it was. It had been empty for some time, but the agent showing us round said it would all be cleaned up before we moved in. Also, there was no furniture in it at the time, but some would be brought from another vacant apartment, a few bits of which I did see when we looked at that one. When we finally moved in, the place had not been cleaned, and there was minimal furniture installed - far from fully furnished and certainly not luxury; it was stuff I would have taken to charity shop or dump! There were lightbulbs missing, and no lampshades, no other comforts or decor items such as rugs, curtains or pictures on the walls, so it feels like we are in echo chamber. The bed was awful (having only seen it dismantled in the other apartment I did not know what it was like) - heavy, dark wood, and the mattress looked as if it had seen better days. We saw one advertised on Facebook and bought that a few days after moving in - almost like new, with bedside cabinets to match, and we have also now bought some drawer units to match it, and new sheets, so the bedroom at least looks something approaching luxury. When it became evident that the place was not going to be cleaned before moving in, we spent a day trying to sort it, but the task was just too much, so we were recommended a cleaner, who I thought was going to clean the whole place, but who only stayed two hours, so we were ripped off for €30 for that. The day after moving in was spent cleaning, particularly the bathroom as there was a mouldy, dampness under the sink and the tiles (floor and wall) were filthy. The agent agreed to send his cleaner down, and she at least did a good job of clearing out the patio door channels (which were fillled with dust, hairs, dead insects, etc), and cleaning the windows. The damp/mould issue under the bathroom sink is still there, 'sorted' by the maintenance man with mould spray - industrial quantities, which is not curing the actual underlying problem. The heavy rains last weekend caused the power to trip out - agent was going to call electrician on Monday, I insisted it needed sorting now (it was a Saturday), as there was a crackling noise behind the fuse board. Electrician says turn off at the mains, he turned up an hour later and he said rain had come through the wall to behind the fuse board - he went up on the roof to look, and sealed up the hole around where the wiring was coming in, but he discovered the roof was 10" deep in water as the drainage channel was blocked up with debris - he unblocked it and gallons of water (and sludge) came gushing out onto the side veranda. Evidently, the agent did not think to run any basic maintenance checks before letting this place. We now have throws on the sofas, rugs on the floor, and the place is slowly beginning to look a bit more inviting. We have had words, and the rent has been reduced slightly, but it's still not satisfactory so we have decided to look round for something better, and we have seen a lot better on various agent websites. Just wish we'd spent a little more time and looked at a few more places before deciding on this one. It was the first place we looked at as we had been looking round this area when we came on holiday in May, and liked the estate and the surroundings, so we jumped right in without looking elsewhere. We've been shown a few places this past couple of weeks, but we now have our sensible heads on, and will not accept a place with any possibility of extra work or expense on our part, unless we decide on unfurnished and obtain our own furniture, etc. We want to just move in and relax. We were shown one place that was ideal, and furnished and equipped to a very high standard, so we know it can be done, but it was too small for us. We were also shown a townhouse that had been almost trashed by the previous tenant, with promises that it will be all repaired and cleaned up before moving in, but we're not getting caught with that tale again! And being told we can replace any furniture we don't want (at our expense) but still calling it fully furnished is not going to wash with us. Be careful, it's a jungle out there
> 
> My wife & I are moving to Cyprus mid 2015, can you please info us the letting agent who has badly let you down? Kind regards....Julie & Steve


----------



## DH59

Julie & Steve, I can't private message you at the moment, possibly as you have not made many posts yet.


----------



## debs21

DH59 said:


> Yes, we've been to Home Market and SuperHome Centre - didn't see microwaves at the first, although they did have some nice (if expensive) crockery (don't need cutlery), and the ones at the second were not up to much. Would any other towns be any better/cheaper - Limassol/Nicosia?


If you fancy a trip to Nicosia then IKEA there is very good but you will end up coming out with things you never knew you needed! There is a Carrefour on the right as you go up the road through town towards Polis nearly opposite the new(ish) Lidl, they have crockery sets and bits for the kitchen and home. Jumbos are good for candles and such like just to add a personal touch?
As far as a microwave is concerned, try Carrefour for that or lookout for a second hand one?


----------



## DH59

debs21 said:


> If you fancy a trip to Nicosia then IKEA there is very good but you will end up coming out with things you never knew you needed! There is a Carrefour on the right as you go up the road through town towards Polis nearly opposite the new(ish) Lidl, they have crockery sets and bits for the kitchen and home. Jumbos are good for candles and such like just to add a personal touch?
> As far as a microwave is concerned, try Carrefour for that or lookout for a second hand one?


Our house in the UK was a shrine to IKEA!!

We managed to get a microwave, but we are holding fire on other stuff at the moment. We have viewed a few properties today and they had rather too much stuff in them!! Such a contrast to this place. Looks like we might be selling some of the stuff we've already bought, unless we go unfurnished and end up buying everything we need.


----------



## zach21uk

If you still need a good agent, I recommend Becky at Smart Rentz - Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property


----------



## Steve & Julie

Thanks Zach, not a site we have looked at before, a couple of rentals that interest us....retirement date now set at 01 July 2015....Cyprus move anytime after


----------



## Baywatch

Steve & Julie said:


> Thanks Zach, not a site we have looked at before, a couple of rentals that interest us....retirement date now set at 01 July 2015....Cyprus move anytime after


Becky at Smartzrent is very good. She was very helpful when we moved over, even if she could not help us. We found our place via an advert in Angloinfo


Merry Christmas all, and a Happy New Year

Anders


----------



## DH59

I did contact Smartrentz, and it appears I missed a callback from them, but it was too late then anyway, as we had been out and about viewing with another agent and had already found somewhere that fitted our requirements. Moving mid-January.


----------



## zach21uk

Glad you found a place!


----------



## Karen and Dave

I have sent emails to many agents in Cyprus and Becky at Smartrentz is pretty much the only one to get back to me. We aren't moving over just yet but she has been very helpful


----------



## hiatusxenia

Welcome to Cyprus DH59! You have to start thinking like a Greek from now on. When you do make another move, insist that you inspect before you sign or move in to make sure everything is done as you requested. I am sure there are hundreds of properties to choose from so don't fall for the 'someone else is interested/waiting for it' line. I do hope the rest of the problems are resolved soon and try not to get too upset about it all.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Deleted.


----------

